# Maschendraht vor transparenten Hintergrund



## einzige (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand erklaren wie ich Maschendraht als Muster vor einem transparenten Hintergrund darstellen kann. 
Es sollte realistisch aussehen und nicht viel Arbeit machen. Ich benutze Ps7. Vielen Dank
einzige


----------



## subzero (21. Februar 2004)

http://www.thewebmachine.com

Bei den Downloads, dort findeste was du suchst )


----------



## einzige (21. Februar 2004)

*Maschendraht*

Hi subzero,
dieser Tip war goldig, genau das was ich brauche. Der ganze link ist zu empfehlen, ich werde mir diese Seite jedenfalls intensiver anschauen.
Noch mal danke
einzige


----------



## greengoblin (22. Februar 2004)

Hallihallo,
und wenn Du mal ein Muster aus eigenen Vorlagen erstellen willst, schau
in meine Signatur. Bei dem Mustertut sind auch Muster zum Download
bei, auch Maschendraht, Stacheldraht, Mauerwerk usw.
Gruss
GG


----------



## einzige (22. Februar 2004)

*an greengoblin*

Hi, auch an Dich mein Dank.
Klingt gut. Werd es mir auf alle Fälle mal näher anschauen.
Die Muster habe ich schon runtergeladen, mit Deiner freundlichen 
Genemigung.
Danke, einzige


----------

